# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải

## dieptour

*Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Nằm sát thị trấn Xuân Hoà ở phía Bắc huyện Mê Linh, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, hồ Đại Lải là nơi du lịch nghỉ mát rất lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Từ Hà Nội, muốn đến khu du lịch hồ Đại Lải du khách chỉ cần lên xe ngược đường quốc lộ 2 đến Phúc Yên chưa đầy một giờ đồng hồ, rồi rẽ phải, đi theo con đường lát bê tông tới thị trấn Xuân Hoà nằm ngay ven hồ. Đây là nơi nghỉ mát cuối tuần rất thuận tiện đối với người dân ở thủ đô sôi động, ồn ã. Sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, ai chẳng muốn được bơi thuyền thư giãn giữa vùng non nước hữu tình này._
*06h30:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hồ Đại Lải một không gian xanh nằm cách trung tâm Hà nội 65 km. Xe dừng lại đầu thị xã Vĩnh Phúc, quý khách tự do ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà café…
*09h30:* Quý khách đến khu du lịch Hồ Đại Lải, Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách thăm quan núi Thằn Lằn nơi có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh vùng lòng hồ, tham quan và tắm hồ Đại Lải, tận hưởng không khí và không gian mát mẻ của khu du lịch Đại Lải, quý khách tự do đi thuyền nan, ca nô dạo quanh lòng hồ, chơi các trò chơi tại khu du lịch
*11h30:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Vĩnh Phúc
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách tham quan Đảo Chim, Rừng Ngọc Thanh.
*15h00:* HDV tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Kéo co, nhảy bao, đập niêu đất…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể và cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của *New Starlight Travel*, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn hoặc mua sắm quà lưu niệm
*16h30:* Xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc chuyến du lịch. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Khoang Xanh – Suối Tiên*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Với những sản phẩm du lịch đa dạng, khí hậu và thiên nhiên ưu đãi cùng với lượng thời gian nghỉ cuối tuần dài hơn các năm trước nên các khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua -Khoang Xanh của huyện Ba Vì ngày càng thu hút khách đến nghỉ ngơi thăm quan du lịch._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng:* *06h00*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành *Ao Vua.*
*08h30* :Tới nơi quý khách tham quan 3 khu vui chơi, ăn nghỉ với đủ các sản phẩm từ bình dân đến cao cấp tại Khu du lịch Ao Vua. Thăm quan cảnh quan đẹp có rừng, có suối, *với 7 con thác lớn đổ nước thật đẹp*, cùng với các hồ *Yên Hồng, hồ Công Chúa Ngọc Hoa* vừa được tu bổ, Khu du lịch đã cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khách về đây chiêm ngưỡng, nghỉ ngơi và tắm mát
*11h30* : Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng
*Chiều:* *13h00* : Tiếp tục lên xe ôtô đi thăm quan *Khu du lịch Khoang Xanh*.Du khách về đây đều dành ra vài tiếng đồng hồ thám hiểm thiên nhiên hoang dã của Khu du lịch và tận hưởng hương vị "*sóng biển*" tại hồ tạo sóng. Các dịch vụ mới "*tắm khoáng*, tắm bùn" tại Khu du lịch, hứa hẹn sẽ cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khách .
*16h00:*Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*18h00*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 150.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Tour Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Đà lạt – Mũi Né*
* (Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay VN)*

_Có ai đó nói rằng: Không quan trọng bạn đi đến đâu, quan trọng là bạn đi cùng với ai. Nếu đi cùng với người thân yêu của bạn, hãy đến Đà Lạt, điểm đến lý tưởng của tình yêu, để tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc lãng mạn nhất trong chương trình trăng mật cao cấp. Được mệnh danh là thành phố của Tình yêu và Hoa, Đà Lạt chỉ với cái lạnh thôi cũng đủ để làm các đôi uyên ương cần hơi ấm của nhau._

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Đà Lạt Thành Phố Mộng Mơ*
*08h00:* Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN 464 đi Đà Lạt lúc 11h30
*11h40:* Đến Đà Lạt  Xe đón quý khách tại sân bay lái xe thay mặt công ty tặng hai bạn  bó hoa hồng tươi thắm với những lời chúc thật tuyệt vời, đưa về  khách sạn nhận phòng Tân Hôn lãng mạng, ấm cúng được trang trí hoa tươi. Nghỉ ngơi. Dùng cơm tối.
 Hai bạn tự do đi dạo phố núi về đêm, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương thưởng thức cafe phố núi, cảm nhận không khí se lạnh của thành phố cao nguyên sương mù. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Đà Lạt Lãng Mạng Và Yêu  Thương*
             Tỉnh dậy sau một đêm ấm áp trong vòng tay yêu thương, hai bạn bắt đầu ngày mới với bữa sáng tự chọn  tại khách sạn. Sau bữa sáng. Xe đón hai bạn tại khách sạn đưa hai bạn đi tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm toạ lạc trên núi Phượng Hoàng,ngắm nhìn Hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng.
*09h45:* Tham quan thác Prenn, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm một trong những thác đẹp của Thành Phố Đà Lạt.
*10h30:* Trở về Đà Lạt ăn trưa với các móm ăn đặc trưng của người Đà Lạt.
*13h00:* Thăm Vườn Hoa Thành Phố, nơi lưu giữ nhiều giống hoa quý hiếm của cả nước.
*13h45:* Thăm quan Dinh Bảo Đại - dịnh thự của vị vua cuối cùng của Việt Nam
*14h30:* Thăm ngôi nhà kỳ lạ - biệt thự Hằng Nga với một phong cách kiến trúc khác lạ. Thăm biệt thự này hai bạn  sẽ thấy những hình thù khác lạ thuỳ theo trí tưởng tượng riêng của mỗi người.
*15h15:* Tham quan *Thung Lũng Tình Yêu* bởi nó mang trong mình câu chuyện tình đầy thú vị, khu vui chơi dành riêng cho trẻ em bên dưới thunglũng tình yêu là chiếc hồ thơ mộng xa xa là ngọn núi Langbiang hung vĩ tạo lên bức trang sơn thuỷ hữu tình.
*16h00:* Chia tay T*hung Lũng Tình Yêu* hai bạn sẽ được tận mắt xem các nghệ nhân thuê lụa tại Đà Lạt để làm lên những tác phẩm mang tính nhân văn cao,
*16h45:* Xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*Ngày 03: Tạm Biệt Thành Phố Đà Lạt Thơ Mộng – Nha Trang*
*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng Buffe, hai bạn tự do đi chợ mua sắm những vật kỷ niệm, chụp những bức ảnh lưu giữ những phút giây hạnh phúc của hai bạn.
*12h00:* Hai bạn làm thủ  tục trả phòng khách sạn, lên xe Open Bus khởi hành đi Thành phố biển Nha Trang
Đến Nha  Trang , xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn nhận phòng, đến khách sạn với những đội ngũ nhân viên ra tiếp đón đôi uyên ương thật chu đáo. Hai bạn ở phòng nhìn ra hướng biển, mỗi buổi sáng khi thúc dậy ngấm nhìn những làn nước trong xanh và dãi cát trắng thẳng tấp. Ăn tối, hai bạn tự do dạo chơi phố biển về đêm.

*Ngày 04: Khám Phá Phố Biển Nha Trang*
*08h00:* HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn, đưa xuống cảng.
*08h30:* Đến Hòn Một tắm biển, ngắm san hô cùng với thế giới cá biển bằng kính lặn, ống thở, vui cùng hướng dẫn với những ly rượu vang trên biển.
*10h30:* Đến Hòn Mun hai bạn tham quan rạng san hô và các sinh vật trên biển bằng tàu đáy kính, đây là khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên của Việt Nam .
*12h00:* Đến khu du lịch Đầm Bấy, quý khách ăn trưa trên tàu với các món: Mực xào lagim, cá chiên sốt cà, sườn ram mặn, canh cá nấu chua, tráng miệng. Vui chơi giải trí với các dịch vụ : môtô nước, lướt ván, kayak, thuyền buồm…
*14h00:* Đến Hồ Cá tham quan Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên.
*15h00:* Thưởng thức trái cây trên tàu khi trở về đất liền. Xe đưa quý khách đến tham quan và mua sắm các sản phẩm Yến Sào sản vật của Khánh Hòa tại Showroom 86 Trần Phú _( trực thuộc công ty Yến Sào Khánh Hòa ) ._
Đặc biệt tour có chương trình Karaoke trên  tàu “hát cho nhau nghe” để phục vụ khách miễn phí.
*Tối:* Hai bạn tự do đi phà hoặc cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3km) để đến với   khu vui chơi giải trí 5* Vinpearland _(Hòn Ngọc Việt), Sử dụng các dịch vụ tại vui trơi giải trí và  công viên nước_ có thể chơi trò cảm giác mạnh, đua ngựa, cưỡi bò tót, xem phim4D, xem nhạc nước ngoài trời. 21h00 Vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 05:   Nha Trang – Mũi Né Hoàng Hôn Trên Đối Cát*
*08h00:*  Xe opentour đón quý khách khởi hành đi Mũi Né.
*11h30:*  Ăn trưa tại bãi biển *Cà Ná.* Biển nơi đây rất đẹp và thơ mộng thích hợp cho những đôi uyên ương dạo chơi, chụp ảnh kỷ niệm.
*14h00:*  Xe dừng tại Mũi Né nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hai bạn tự do đi dạo ngắm hoàng hôn buông xuống trên đồi cát vàng thơ mộng.

*Ngày 06: Mũi Né – Nha Trang*
*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng, hai bạn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, lên xe Open Bus khởi hành về Nha Trang, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Trưa:* Hai bạn tự do dùng cơm trưa tình nhân tại nhà hàng của khách sạn
*Chiều:* hai bạn có thể dùng xe đạp đôi, dạo một vòng đường  biển Nha trang đầy thơ mộng, hai bạn có thể chụp hình lưu niêm nơi đây với những cây dừa xanh .
*Tối:* Hai bạn tự do dùng cơm tình nhân dưới ánh đèn hồng cùng với chai rượu vang đỏ tại khách sạn. Hai bạn có thể đi dạo biển bằng xích lô, để ngắm cảnh về đêm.

*Ngày 07: Tạm Biệt Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang – Hà Nội*
           Sáng hai bạn  ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục check out, hai bạn ra sân bay Cam Ranh làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay Hà Nội lúc 10h30. Tạm biệt đôi uyên ương đầy hạnh phúc. Kết thúc chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng của hai người để bắt đầu một cuộc sống lứa đôi hạnh phúc. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 ĐÔI : 9.500.000VNĐ*
*Giá bao gồm:*
1- Xe tham quan máy lạnh phục vụ các điểm theo chương trình (Xe đưa đón Sân bay Nha Trang và Đà Lạt)
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, phòng 02 người, có hoa tươi trong phòng., Nha Trang Hải Yến, Quê Hương, Đà Lạt. Cẩm Đô,… Mũi Né.. Tien DatResort…
3-  Ăn sáng Buffe tại khách sạn, bao gồm 1 bữa ăn trưa trên đảo và 1 bữa ăn trưa  ngày thứ 4 ở Đà Lạt.
4- Huớng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Hai bạn được mua bảo hiểm du lịch,  tặng một bó hoa tươi.
*Giá không bao gồm:* 
1-  Các bữa chính, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Xe đưa đón sân bay Nội Bài. Vé máy bay Hà Nội //  Đà Lạt và Nha Trang //Hà Nội
_- Hai bạn mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay._
*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*​*Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

* Du lịch* *Tam Đảo - Belvedere Resort* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Nằm cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 65km về phía Tây Bắc, Tam Đảo (Vĩnh Phúc) từng được so sánh với Đà Lạt, Sapa, do có khí hậu ôn hoà quanh năm mát mẻ. Hơn thế, thiên nhiên còn ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một một quần thể sinh vật tự nhiên đa dạng của vườn quốc gia lớn nhất Việt Nam và một cảnh sắc tươi đẹp hùng vĩ nên từ lâu Tam Đảo đã được chọn là nơi nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí lý tưởng._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 1: Tam Đảo               (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*07h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón đoàn tại địa điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Tam Đảo.
*10h30:* Đến Tam Dao Belvedere Resort, làm thủ tục nhận phòng.
*11h30:* Khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng của Tam Dao Belvedere Resort.
*14h00 đến 17h30:* tham quan một số địa danh nổi tiếng của Tam Đảo như Tháp truyền hình, đền Bà Chúa thượng ngàn, thị trấn Tam Đảo...
*17h30 đến 19h00:* Khách tự do vui chơi theo sở thích cá nhân có thể tham quan hoặc nghỉ ngơi tại bể bơi hoặc tập tại phòng tập thể dục của Resort
*19h00:* Ăn tối tại Nhà hàng của Belvedere Resort với menu đặc biệt.
*21h00:* khách tự do tham quan Belvedere Resort về đêm để cảm nhận không khí thanh mát của Tam Đảo, hoặc say sưa cùng với DJ tài hoa tại The Club, hay cất cao giọng ca ở một trong số những  phòng Karaoke sang trọng và ấm cúng _(Chi phí tự túc)._
*Lựa chọn 02:* Quý khách có thể tham gia giao lưu đốt lửa trại _(Nếu được ban quản lý cho phép)_, liên hoan văn nghệ, tham gia các trò chơi cùng hát cho nhau nghe va nhảy những điệu múa dân tộc truyền thống của các đồng bào dân tộc.
*Ngày 2: Tam Đảo (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
* 7h30:* Ăn sáng Buffe tại Nhà hàng của Belvedere Resort
*8h30:* Đoàn bắt đầu rời Belvedere, cùng nhau khám phá Tam Đảo. Quý khách đi thăm Thác Bạc, dạo chơi ngắm nhìn phong cảnh Tam Đảo
*11h00:* Khách trở về Belvedere, thay đồ nghỉ ngơi
*11h30:* Khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng của Tam Dao Belvedere Resort
*12h30:* Khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
*13h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*16h00:* Về đến điểm xuất phát, chia tay tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách ở* *Belvedere Resort: 1.280.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, ăn chính 150.000VND/bữa, sáng ăn Buffe.Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Phòng nghỉ: Quý khách nghỉ tại khu *Belvedere Resort.*Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.Chi phí đốt lửa trại giao lưu văn nghệ.*Giá không bao gồm:*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…Chi phí đốt lửa trại giao lưu văn nghệ.-          Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

